# 12 dead bettas are you kidding



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

ok so i went to petco and they did not have any crowntail bettas so i went to walmart they only had one betta then i went to another walmart they had no bettas then i went to another petco they had like 20 bettas but when i looked close i saw a 7 bettas with swimbladder diasease and then they had 12 DEAD bettas i was *sooooo *angy :redmad: so i complained to the maneger which yelled at the man who was *supposed* to be taking care of the bettas :-D(i couldnt help but giggle ) 


oh and the manager also told me that yesterday a man took the betta out of the little bowl and put it in its pocket or fed it to his dog or somthing poor betta


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

It's the sad reality that in this world so many people take life for granted, especially all the small living things. )':


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

yes and its so sad


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Woah, intense stuff. 

It would be so nice if us humans respected nature more. Then maybe we wouldn't have so many Greenpeace people on the streets, or organizations bugging us for more money to fund their somewhat-futile causes. 

But at least, as far as humanity goes, we're trying.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

were trying VERY hard


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ugh thats horrible. I saw a betta at petsmart today,he had no fins left. Poor thing. Those stores just dont care about them. I tried saying something about it and they were like oh if they die we just order more. Thats just,sad. Beyond sad. Bettas are living creatures too. If they can take care of the small animals I see no reason why they cant take care of the fish too.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I think not just nature, but life in general. :S

Human beings are just a little bit too arrogant and self centered. We like to like to look down on things that are weaker and not as intelligent as us. In fact, I think many people don't actually acknowledge that other living creatures are "alive" and feel things like pain as we do. 

We take our place at top of the food chain for granted.

 But yeah, at least people like us realize the value of our little fishy friends goes beyond something just material.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

BakaMandy said:


> I think not just nature, but life in general. :S
> 
> Human beings are just a little bit too arrogant and self centered. We like to like to look down on things that are weaker and not as intelligent as us. In fact, I think many people don't actually acknowledge that other living creatures are "alive" and feel things like pain as we do.
> 
> ...


Yea, its too bad. We think we are all powerful just because we are more intelligent. Animals have their own specail things that make them unique. We can't breathe underwater. But anyways, I'm babbling lol. What I mean to say is that I agree with you :-D:-D


----------



## litljenarey (Aug 15, 2009)

Plus, even if you have no respect for life and "just plan to order more"

If the fish die, or are sick, then your losing inventory. If you need to order more, and don't sell the ones you have, then you lose money. From a strickly business standpoint it's still a stupid move to not care for the fish. :-?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

litljenarey said:


> Plus, even if you have no respect for life and "just plan to order more"
> 
> If the fish die, or are sick, then your losing inventory. If you need to order more, and don't sell the ones you have, then you lose money. From a strickly business standpoint it's still a stupid move to not care for the fish. :-?


yes like you pay 100 dollars for 50 betta fish and sell each betta for 2.00 but you lose like 20 bettas its no profit and you lose money 100 % agreed


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's so horrible. I always see bettas that look horrible. But usually never dead. Ugh.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Are you freakin serious!! OMG write a complaint to PetCo dammit. Uhh that just makes me so mad!! I'm even madder now because I was mad at Walmart for buying unhealthy females that get Dropsy (Sunflower has it now) and for this crap!!!

Geez juast because they cost $3 dosen't mean you can just replace them!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know right!!!


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my god, i've never heard something like that before  Your guy's petstores really suck at keeping bettas I remember the Petland near my house used to house bettas in the plastic cups, but I guess some people probably complained or something, and now they are kept in vases (without a flower)about 3 times the size of cups, and there are no sick or dead bettas, and the waters always really nice. I'm glad the people at my petstore care about bettas


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

wow you are very lucky that youre petstore is clean and free of dead free bettas but my petstore might get a little better since the manager yelled at the aquarium guy =D


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

5green said:


> wow you are very lucky that youre petstore is clean and free of dead free bettas but my petstore might get a little better since the manager yelled at the aquarium guy =D


But not for long, if the man doesnt care at all and just wants it to look like they are doing something it will go right back to normal:evil::evil:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH that is terrible. We HAVE to do something.


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

*dead bettas*

you always need to put it in writing and go straight to the head office, I never buy fish from a store where i feel that they are neglected, I would also get the names of everyone concerned and include that in my letter, the manager is also at fault,you mean to say that all those ill and dead fish escaped his notice,then hes not much of a manager is he?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I just don't understand how people can have such a complete disregard for life  

It disgusts me


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i went to petco the other day and i saw the TINIEST bettas i've ever seen in any store. they had to be only a few months old. they were even smaller than my guys, that i got at 6 months of age. and they had crown tails,delta tails, and even half moons!! they were in great shape, actually, and i wish i had room for more of them in my home, however, i was reallys ad when i saw the top of the cup. the feeding instructions said "feed sparingly, 2 or 3 times a week." i wanted to cry. 

funny how the ad that's popped up here next to me while i type this is walmart...


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats so sad when i went to petco i saw a bug in one of the bettas tank (i think it was a fly) so i told the employee to remove it and he said its just a stupid fish it wouldn't hurt him. I was so pissed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A couple of years ago, I was at Meijers looking at the bettas and the containers they were in were filthy. I wrote to their headquarters and got a veryt nice reply. They were so sorry that I was upset about the condition of the fish and they said they would look into it. Nothing really changed, though. BUT, the other day I went back to look at the bettas and they were in nicer containers, bigger than you'd see them in at Petsmart and other places. Also, the water looked clean and they had some really nice bettas. I was surprised! Maybe my e-mail helped after all.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Grrrrrrr!!!! That makes me so mad. :-x

On a better note, the Petco in Quincy MA has a few new employees in the fish department that actually care about the fish. The conditions have improved greatly and although the bettas are still in fairly large cups - each one that i saw yesterday had clean water and looked healthy. The employees are working on management to improve the department so that's refreshing.

I took home two gorgeous males yesterday. One halfmoon and one crowntail.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, my petco cleaned up their act a lot. I get my bettas from them because they are the best place around..which is kinda sad because it's still far from perfect.

Congrats on the new additions Romad!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks!! 

I have pics. but hope to take more later when I get home from work. I'll pick the best ones and post them under the photo threads.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> A couple of years ago, I was at Meijers looking at the bettas and the containers they were in were filthy. I wrote to their headquarters and got a veryt nice reply. They were so sorry that I was upset about the condition of the fish and they said they would look into it. Nothing really changed, though. BUT, the other day I went back to look at the bettas and they were in nicer containers, bigger than you'd see them in at Petsmart and other places. Also, the water looked clean and they had some really nice bettas. I was surprised! Maybe my e-mail helped after all.


You go girl!!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i would send an email to petco but i dont know their email does someone know it ?


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad to hear that at least some stores have changed!


----------



## BamaBetta (Jul 23, 2009)

Y'all probably know they don't make much if any money off of bettas and most other animals there (besides birds.) The money comes from the supplies and for the most part animals are "loss leaders".


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

yes true but they still should treat them with some respect


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's what should've put in my first post on this thread:


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mr vamp, where do you get all these codes? lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

rb500 said:


> Mr vamp, where do you get all these codes? lol


They're on this other forum


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

back to the subject does anyone know petco's email i really wANT TO WRITE SOMTHING =)


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

No sorry i dont but thats a great idea try googling it!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i googled it and when they reply i will write it here


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

5green said:


> back to the subject does anyone know petco's email i really wANT TO WRITE SOMTHING =)


Google "Petco _____ (whatever city or state). If that individual one doesn't come up, go to Store Locater link.

Once you find the store, scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page. You will see a "Contact Us" link. Once you click in there, there are e-mail links to their specific departments.

Go get em!! Share whatever you write to them please.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

5green said:


> i googled it and when they reply i will write it here


I didn't see this when I posted......... 

Oh well


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Good luck writing to them!


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

BarmaBetta said:


> Y'all probably know they don't make much if any money off of bettas and most other animals there (besides birds.) The money comes from the supplies and for the most part animals are "loss leaders".


Exactly what I was thinking. They make the money selling those crappy bowls that retail for $10, and cost pennies to make.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*It's real sad how people who are suppose to love animals or any living or breathing creature is aks that at the interview they go to, I know because I used to work at one. I have fifteen bettas and love everyone of them like I would anything else I take care of, it would kill me if I lost one of my fish, they r like my babies. They should band any fish from these commercial owned stores and only let privetly owned ones have fish. I have one in my area that is privetly owned and he cares greatly for his fish and has for 60 years now! *


----------



## scuba divr 2727 (Aug 22, 2009)

im so mad:<:<:< if i were there I would buy every one so they dont get fed to aDOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:<


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i stil havent gotten an email from petco yet urrr


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It breaks my heart when people say something like, "it's just a fish". It's still a living creature that needs adequate care and attention. :T

Fortunately the Petsmarts here seem to okay. I haven't seen any sick ones yet, and the cups they keep them in are bigger than the ones I had seen back at home.

Good luck with your email!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> It breaks my heart when people say something like, "it's just a fish". It's still a living creature that needs adequate care and attention.
> 
> I have a neighbor that feels that way about her dog! Its just a dog! she says. All pets need care and attention and if you can't or won't take care of them then don't have them!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

R.I.P bettas......


----------

